# do you think these are a scam?



## daisymini (Sep 29, 2012)

Ive found these on ebay in my price range but they both seem cheap ..!  They are not to far from me and they are both in York and similarly they both have  the name Fish in the e mail reply,  Sadly ive got no wheels to go and check at the moment and if they were genuine id be mad id missed them...what do you all think?



Autosleeper Executive | eBay

Hymer T585 Swing motorhome | eBay


----------



## kimbowbill (Sep 29, 2012)

They both seem cracking little buys sue, but they are both from the same person and he said in one add that he was selling to buy a bigger MH, he is obviously a dealer, nothing wrong with that mind, they are classified adds so at least you know the price, wish i could help out for you, to take you to look i mean lol xx

the hymer seems very cheap


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 29, 2012)

Hard to tell with the first one. Could be genuine, though. Seems way too cheap for a 1997 autosleeper in such good nick.
If it is genuine it's an absolute bargain and I'd be straight there with the money.
My gut instinct sort of tells me it probably isn't.

Contact them via eBay in the first instance - that's the safest way.

We're going to Derbyshire next Tuesday so could detour to York and take a shuftie on the way down if it really does turn out to be genuine.

Marie

PS Scratch the above. I reckon they are both scams.

AAAAARRRRGGGH! I don't honestly know. Can anyone else in here confirm that I'm right?


----------



## daisymini (Sep 29, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Hard to tell with the first one. Could be genuine, though. Seems way too cheap for a 1997 autosleeper in such good nick.
> If it is genuine it's an absolute bargain and I'd be straight there with the money.
> My gut instinct sort of tells me it probably isn't.
> 
> ...



I have contacted them through e bay and I think your right they will be scams cos when you see sellers other items they are both on the same page...booo hooo I am getting serious withdrawal symptoms not having a van....!!!  i need some wheels!!!!


----------



## daisymini (Sep 29, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> They both seem cracking little buys sue, but they are both from the same person and he said in one add that he was selling to buy a bigger MH, he is obviously a dealer, nothing wrong with that mind, they are classified adds so at least you know the price, wish i could help out for you, to take you to look i mean lol xx
> 
> the hymer seems very cheap



Thanks Jen, but I think it would be wasting yours and my time...


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 29, 2012)

Sue, it's out there waiting. Don't panic! xx :heart:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 29, 2012)

Spam coming in on some other threads but don't know if admin are about. Sure they are though.
I've reported it.

Looks like we've got scam and spam for brekkie this morning peeps! lol


----------



## kimbowbill (Sep 29, 2012)

Marie is right, i know how frustrating it is, believe me, i've been there, but, as the months roll on the vans get cheaper, you will find YOUR van, it WILL have your name written all over it,


----------



## Tbear (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Daisymini,

Sorry but it does sound too good a deal. The descriptions sound very profesional, like they where done by a dealer but a dealer would be asking more for them.

Must be someone on here close enough to have a look. If only to let Ebay know if its a scam.

Richard


----------



## kimbowbill (Sep 29, 2012)

Preloved | talbot highway man motorhome for sale in Manchester, Lancs, UK

just found this, what do you think?


----------



## kimbowbill (Sep 29, 2012)

*another one*

Preloved | campervan for sale in West Molesey, Surrey, UK

this seems a cracking buy, i know its a bit far but sure someone could go look for you, herbenny lives that way, her hubby may go and look for you


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 29, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Preloved | talbot highway man motorhome for sale in Manchester, Lancs, UK
> 
> just found this, what do you think?



That looks about right. Definitely not a scam.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 29, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Preloved | campervan for sale in West Molesey, Surrey, UK
> 
> this seems a cracking buy, i know its a bit far but sure someone could go look for you, herbenny lives that way, her hubby may go and look for you



Brilliant layout in this one!


----------



## daisymini (Sep 29, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Preloved | campervan for sale in West Molesey, Surrey, UK
> 
> this seems a cracking buy, i know its a bit far but sure someone could go look for you, herbenny lives that way, her hubby may go and look for you



That does look nice...!!!

Had a reply from ebay about autosleeper to say its gone but they havent replied to other as yet and it is the same buyer


----------



## kimbowbill (Sep 29, 2012)

*another one, nearer to you*

Preloved | mercedes benz camper van/motorhome! a classic beauty!! for sale in Lincoln, Lincolnshire, UK

you could ask them to bring it up, they might do, its worth an ask


----------



## kimbowbill (Sep 29, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Brilliant layout in this one!



i think this is a cracking little van, i have a gut feeling about this one, don't know why but i think this the real thing, no scam, good honest van 

sue, Lotusanne lives manchester way, do you want me to text her to ask if she'd have a look for you?


----------



## daisymini (Sep 29, 2012)

Should have car back and fixed by Tuesday so at least Ill have some wheels to go and check some of these vans out....!!  Its so frustrating I desperately want another van and im trying hard not rush into anything but there is so much choice and usually a long distance for the vans i like,  But Ill get there one day!!!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 29, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Preloved | mercedes benz camper van/motorhome! a classic beauty!! for sale in Lincoln, Lincolnshire, UK
> 
> you could ask them to bring it up, they might do, its worth an ask



Mercedes - well I'm biased cos I love 'em! Could do up very nicely, depends on state of chassis and body.
Engines should go forever on something like this?


----------



## daisymini (Sep 29, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Mercedes - well I'm biased cos I love 'em! Could do up very nicely, depends on state of chassis and body.
> Engines should go forever on something like this?



Ive got that on my list as one to go and see if its still available from tuesday.


----------



## wildman (Sep 29, 2012)

member since 2009 and zero feedback, got to be a scam


----------



## paulmold (Sep 29, 2012)

Both Ebay items now withdrawn, obviously they were scams.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 29, 2012)

daisymini said:


> Ive found these on ebay in my price range but they both seem cheap ..!  They are not to far from me and they are both in York and similarly they both have  the name Fish in the e mail reply,  Sadly ive got no wheels to go and check at the moment and if they were genuine id be mad id missed them...what do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Hi, the links have gone but was the Autosleeper one at a company called Motorlands ?

The reason i ask is because one of the replies mentions " member since 2009 zero feedback "

If this was the case the firm is real and has been going for a very very long time.

They take the cheaper PXs from the " Main Dealers " around here.

Have a look at their website :- http://www.motorlands.co.uk/

The motorhomes start at the bottom of page 1

Regards.

Graham


----------



## lotusanne (Sep 29, 2012)

Sue I am not far from Manchester and am going up and down this weekend in hire van as moving my daughters stuff from there to my house, so can easily have a look at anything for you just let me knoe.  Only just seen this thread and couldnt see ebay items you posted as now withdrawn.. but one was a Hymer swing..Theres also this  Hymer T585 Swing 2000 Motorhome | eBay - its a hymer LHD and looks an absolute bargain... but its in Essex.. it sounds compltely genuine... but all these scams are so worrying , what do you think?


----------



## daisymini (Sep 29, 2012)

lotusanne said:


> Sue I am not far from Manchester and am going up and down this weekend in hire van as moving my daughters stuff from there to my house, so can easily have a look at anything for you just let me knoe.  Only just seen this thread and couldnt see ebay items you posted as now withdrawn.. but one was a Hymer swing..Theres also this  Hymer T585 Swing 2000 Motorhome | eBay - its a hymer LHD and looks an absolute bargain... but its in Essex.. it sounds compltely genuine... but all these scams are so worrying , what do you think?



Thats also one of them that i thought was a scam but its now got a differnet e mail address, I got a reply formt the autosleeper to say it had gone and that disappeared off ebay but this still remains????  If i see anything up near you ill give ya shout...!!!!:wacko:     Thanks..x


----------



## kimbowbill (Sep 30, 2012)

lotusanne said:


> Sue I am not far from Manchester and am going up and down this weekend in hire van as moving my daughters stuff from there to my house, so can easily have a look at anything for you just let me knoe.  Only just seen this thread and couldnt see ebay items you posted as now withdrawn.. but one was a Hymer swing..Theres also this  Hymer T585 Swing 2000 Motorhome | eBay - its a hymer LHD and looks an absolute bargain... but its in Essex.. it sounds compltely genuine... but all these scams are so worrying , what do you think?



Preloved | talbot highway man motorhome for sale in Manchester, Lancs, UK

Anne, don't know is sue has this on her list, did you see it/ is it near you? i think this is a good little buy


----------



## paulmold (Sep 30, 2012)

Quite often, scammers use the same vehicle details again and again leaving a few weeks between listings. I came across this website where you enter the registration number if you can see it in an advert and the website will tell you if it's been listed before..

www.scamwarners.com • Index page


----------



## lotusanne (Sep 30, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Preloved | talbot highway man motorhome for sale in Manchester, Lancs, UK
> 
> Anne, don't know is sue has this on her list, did you see it/ is it near you? i think this is a good little buy



Hi Jen, I am about 30 miles from Manc so its not far for me, I dont know if Sue is interested in this one or not but she did say she'd give me a shout if she wants anything viewing, and would be happy to, always like looking at campers!


----------



## lotusanne (Sep 30, 2012)

daisymini said:


> Thats also one of them that i thought was a scam but its now got a differnet e mail address, I got a reply formt the autosleeper to say it had gone and that disappeared off ebay but this still remains????  If i see anything up near you ill give ya shout...!!!!:wacko:     Thanks..x



Sue thats not the ad in the original link you posted, its a separate one.  Is it exactly the same?  if so we need to report to Ebay.  Apart from the fact that its incredibly cheap it sounds totally plausible doesnt it, even pictured outside expensive house... what B******ds!!  £5000 g might not be a lot for a lovely camper van... but its a lot of money to give away to a scammer!


----------



## daisymini (Sep 30, 2012)

lotusanne said:


> Sue thats not the ad in the original link you posted, its a separate one.  Is it exactly the same?  if so we need to report to Ebay.  Apart from the fact that its incredibly cheap it sounds totally plausible doesnt it, even pictured outside expensive house... what B******ds!!  £5000 g might not be a lot for a lovely camper van... but its a lot of money to give away to a scammer!



Its the same van tho i think? and yup it needs reporting as  a scam...!!


----------



## damonstuart (Sep 30, 2012)

Too many skankers in this world.

I put my Bessacarr on Ebay for 26,000.  A few days later someone contacted me and told me they had found my motorhome advertised elsewhere for 6,000.  The cheeky monkey (no swearing) had even copied my pictures and all my description.

Buyer beware, if it looks too good to be true it probably is...


----------



## terryandjanet (Oct 1, 2012)

As INTERPOL's main legal document,  the Constitution outlines INTERPOL's aims and objectives. It establishes the mandate of the Organization to ensure the widest possible cooperation between all criminal police authorities and to suppress ordinary law crimes.
We have just sold our old MH on Ebay and was made aware that it was back in the listings and this time for £5,500 :mad2:
Ebay were notified and the listing removed, the scammers used our photographs and write up changing only the contact details and vehicle location. I can only guess that they had high jacked the Ebay account it was listed under. If they have access to that they have access to emails within the Ebay system and can respond as if it is genuine. Anyone who asks you to contact them outside of Ebay should start the alarm bells ringing as Ebay affords the seller and buyer certain securities and rites. The usual scam is to tell you that they don't monitor their Ebay account for whatever reason and that the email address supplied is the best way to contact them. This is utter rubbish as Ebay send your messages to your registered email address.
You should always inspect the vehicle before buying but I know that sometimes that isn't always possible. A good way to beat the scam is to ask to arrange a viewing (even if you are unable to) the scammers don't have the vehicle so will try and put you off with various excuses. Ask for additional photographs of van (the drivers and passenger seats are quite good as it is difficult to find matching upholstery photos online) or ones that show the registration number. A genuine seller will bend over backwards to facilitate a sale, a scammer will ignore your email and focus on those less demanding.
It's the old adage of if it seems too good to true then most likely it will be.


----------



## Caz (Oct 1, 2012)

This was a fun one which I reported to E-bay and and they took it off straightaway:

I sent a message via e-bay enquiring about a Toyota Hiace priced at £4,500 and asking when I could view it as the ad said it was in Cheshire, the following exchange of e-mails then took place:

-----Original Message-----
From: Sarah <sarah@btconfs.com>
To: Me
Sent: Mon, 3 Sep 2012 10:37
Subject: Toyota hiace campervan

Hello,
Are you still interested ? The campervan is still for sale. Immaculate condition, no damages, nothing to worry about. All necessary documents available. My current location is Scotland due to my work commitments. If this is going to be a quick sale, I will let it go for £4,500 delivered at my costs.
The deal will go strictly according to eBay Buyer Protection rules and policy.
Thank you

Sarah


On Mon, Sep 3, 2012 at 1:26 PM, I wrote:
Hi Sarah

Yes I am interested, but as I said I would like to see pictures of the interior and have a bit more info re the age and mileage, and also I would not commit to anything without viewing. The advert says that it is in Cheshire - is this not the case anymore?



-----Original Message-----
From: Sarah <sarah@btconfs.com>
To: Me
Sent: Mon, 3 Sep 2012 13:39
Subject: Re: Toyota hiace campervan

You can view all pics at:
Pictures by toyotahiace4 - Photobucket
 Type:campervanYear of Registration:2006Subtype:Camper VanV5 Registration DocumentresentManufacturer:toyotaSleeping Capacity:2Model:hiaceNumber of Previous Owners:1Mileage:42,700Equipment:12V Lighting, 240V Lighting, Blinds, CD Player, Cooker, Hand WashbasinEngine Size:2,500Safety Features:Anti-Lock Brakes, Driver AirbagFuel Typeiesel 



On Mon, Sep 3, 2012 at 5:44 PM, I wrote:
Thanks for that Sarah, yes it's definitely the sort of thing I'm looking for.

Where and when would it be possible to come and see it?



 -----Original Message-----
From: Sarah <sarah@btconfs.com>
To: Caroline Turver <borderdriving@aol.com>
Sent: Mon, 3 Sep 2012 17:48
Subject: Re: Toyota hiace campervan

Due to my location and since view is not an option I have requested personal support and I was approved to use Buyer Protection Program. Here is how the process works:

- you give me your full name and shipping address
- I start the transaction with the eBay,
- they send further payment instructions,
- you have to pay for the item to eBay to secure the funds,
- they confirm me that they received the funds,
- I deliver the van,
- you receive the van,
- they send me the money.

Everything is covered by eBay. I will get paid only after you confirm that you received the van in good order.
Let me know if this is acceptable. Thank you

Sarah




On Mon, Sep 3, 2012 at 6:17 PM, I wrote:
As I said before I will not commit to anything until I have viewed the van.   


Final reply from "Sarah"


Sorry for inconvenience but viewing is not available this is the reason I insisted to do it genuine with eBay. A full refund/return policy is available.
Thank you

Sarah


----------



## lotusanne (Oct 1, 2012)

Its hard to believe anyone would fall for that!! And I am gullible but I think even I would smell a rat or two!:dance:


----------



## Private (Oct 1, 2012)

*Credit Card*

If buying from a dealer, pay a deposit (min £100) on a credit card. 
The rest can be paid any way you like but you will have Section 75 (Google it) protection for the full purchase price whilst only paying the credit card fee for the small deposit.


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 4, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Marie is right, i know how frustrating it is, believe me, i've been there, but, as the months roll on the vans get cheaper, you will find YOUR van, it WILL have your name written all over it,



what did i tell you Sue, :dance: so pleased you got your dream van, and auto too, the "ambi" has got your name on it for deffo :dance:


----------



## daisymini (Oct 4, 2012)

*Irony..!*



kimbowbill said:


> what did i tell you Sue, :dance: so pleased you got your dream van, and auto too, the "ambi" has got your name on it for deffo :dance:



Its ironic that ive spent most of my life in and out of ambulances and now im getting one to live in as such...:lol-049:


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 4, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Marie is right, i know how frustrating it is, believe me, i've been there, but, as the months roll on the vans get cheaper, you will find YOUR van, it WILL have your name written all over it,





daisymini said:


> Its ironic that ive spent most of my life in and out of ambulances and now im getting one to live in as such...:lol-049:



:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049: you'll be able to take yourself :dance:


----------



## rosetube (Jan 1, 2013)

*Scams - Is Ebay Payment Protection System Secure?  How tell if MH is stolen?*

Hi there,

Just wondering what any of you think about the security that Ebay Proected Payment gives?  i.e. if you were buying MH online it could be shipped to you and if it was not as per details given you could refuse payment and owner pays shipping back.

Also how do you know that the MH is not stolen?  For example if your seller is called X and the paperwork shows Y is the owner, where do you go from there?

Thanks and Happy New Year all.:cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Jan 1, 2013)

There is no such thing as a payment protection plan on ebay, it is a total well documented scam -beware.


----------



## rosetube (Jan 5, 2013)

Millie said:


> There is no such thing as a payment protection plan on ebay, it is a total well documented scam -beware.



Hi, Millie,
Thanks very much for the warning.  I saw a few people on this site bought on ebay without a problem so thought it might be ok  Have just looked up Ebay Buyer Protection Plan which says you can pay via escrow.com and be covered. Seller I was looking at sent me supposed invoice from ebay (which I did not ask for or in any way give impression that I wanted to buy)wanting payment via wire to bank account - didn't look right to me, and just window shopping right now, so don't feel too silly.  I checked my messages in My Ebay and have no messages from Ebay in there so recon this was a scam.  Will report to Ebay.


----------



## rosetube (Jan 6, 2013)

*Ebay Scan*

I reported this to ebay and it was a scam.  The most obvious give aways, which may of some help to others are:

- Original advert requested contact via private email address - thus sidestepping ebay
- Aggressive and persistent sales approach by so called seller
- Invoice sent but not received in myEbay messages i.e. not from eBay
- Request for money to be sent to a Barclays Bank account - eBay told me that apparently all the scams go thru Barclays.

The item was not listed at a silly undervalued price by the way.

Happy and safe ebaying/Amazoning everyone.


----------



## Les arcs (Feb 26, 2013)

*Scam?*

I have been sort of looking for motor home and came across a vehicle that I thought might be of interest.

I have copied and pasted the email exchange below, are there people out there that fall fo these scams?


Regards.

Les Arcs


personal work restrictions.

Sarah

On Tue, Feb 26, 2013 at 3:19 PM, <john.toohey@free.fr> wrote:
So why is view "not an option"?

I have no intention of spending £9500 without myself or someone representing my
interests viewing it on my behalf.

This smells of bull**** to me and I'm going to report it as a scam.



Quoting Sarah <sarah@pmdsp.com>:

> HI you can view all photos at:
> HymerT585motorhome's Library | Photobucket
> old mots present to prove mileage. bentleydrr my ebay user id. Due to my
> location and since view is not an option I have requested personal support
> and I was approved to use Buyer Protection Program. Here is how the process
> works through the Buyer Protection Program:
>
> - I make the private listing on eBay for you,
> - you go and buy it through their website,
> - you have to pay for the item to eBay to secure the funds,
> - they confirm me that they received the funds,
> - I deliver the motorhome,
> - you receive the motorhome,
> - they send me the money,
>
> Everything is covered by eBay. I will get paid only after you confirm that
> you received the motorhome in good order.
> Let me know if this is acceptable. Thank you
>
> Sarah
>
> On Tue, Feb 26, 2013 at 2:33 PM, <john.toohey@free.fr> wrote:
>
> >
> > Hello Sarah.
> >
> > I am a little confused, you say that that you bought the motor home for
> > your
> > retirement, but due to work commitments are in Scotland?
> >
> > Can you please send some more photo's and can you verify the mileage via
> > the
> > MOT's?
> >
> > I am sure you are not going to deliver it to the South of France FOC!
> >
> > If I'm convinced that it is worth looking at I will go to Scotland.
> >
> > Of course I'm familiar with eBay.
> >
> > What is your eBay address and I will have a look a the feedback, I am not
> > going
> > to buy it unseen unless I get it independently inspected.
> >
> > Regards.
> > John Toohey
> >
> >
> >
> > Quoting Sarah <sarah@pmdsp.com>:
> >
> > > Hello,
> > > Its still for sale. Immaculate condition, no damages, nothing to worry
> > > about. All necessary documents available. My current location is Scotland
> > > due to my work commitments, If this is going to be a quick sale, I will
> > let
> > > it go for £9,500 delivered at my costs. Are you familiar to eBay? I will
> > > list the motorhome on eBay Motors for the £9,500 buy it now price and I
> > > will send you a link to my auction, so you can buy it immediate.
> > > As soon as you will confirm the payment to eBay, I will proceed delivery
> > > without any additional costs for you.
> > > In case you are not familiar with them, please read their Buyer
> > Protection
> > > and will see that they cover 100% the transaction done through them up to
> > > £50,000. You will receive the motorhome with all the documents. As you
> > know
> > > eBay is the best company of online transactions. If indeed interested in
> > it
> > > and have the funds, I will list it on eBay, as I have a 100% positive
> > > feedback with them.
> > > Please let me know your decision.
> > > Thank you
> > >
> > > Sarah
> > >
> >
> >
> >
>


----------

